# year



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if the paint scheme changed on the TCR COMPOSITE 0 from 2003 to 2004? I've tried to find pictures but what I've found is the same blue, white and black paint job.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

The blue, black and white one is 2003. In 2004 it looked like this:
View attachment 291251


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

Italianrider76 said:


> The blue, black and white one is 2003. In 2004 it looked like this:
> View attachment 291251


Picture didn't come through.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Sorry man, here you go.


----------

